# Cathedral steps Manchester



## north star (Jul 20, 2008)

After hearing so much about the underground of Manchester and reading all the threads that have been posted about it i finally got my arse down there tonight..

All i can say is WOW its absolutly unbelivable that anything like that is underground being ignored its just WOW.
i know every man and his dog have wrote a thread on the Cathedral steps but now its my turn.
Setting off with SoLo1 off we went into the city parked up and became aware of our surroundings, so off we go up,down,in,out,over and under were now under Manchester, after everything ive ever heard and seen i never thought it to be so amazing.






I could of done with finding the tap, Unlucky





Keep the Pasage clear can you not read???





Seems to be an electric metre.





Medical post this way belive it or not





A poster still on the wall after all those years (still)





An outstanding set of handrails down into the toilets. 
Got to be the best feature still in tact...By far.





Hold it in N.S.:banghead:





Sorry it was on its way i couldnt wait any longer.





Red Bull gives you???





Not much left of the air distributors.










Last but not least a rickity old wooden staircase.

I must say what an absolutly Mega site.

Cheers SoLo1 :thumb:[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 20, 2008)

Magnificent. This place never fails to impress. The idea of subterranean streets is intriguing to me. I would love to get into the old mediaeval areas under Newcastle. 
Your photo titles are funny too!


----------



## vanburen (Jul 20, 2008)

fantastic stuff,nice one !


----------



## Fluxy (Aug 19, 2008)

Wowww! Absolutely fantastic! I love the poster, and this place looks like it has an intense atmosphere. Brilliant pics, I love it. Everything seems so well preserved and intact, which is what I love about this place the most. Please, if you have any more photographs or make a second visit, I'd love to see or know anything more about your visit. Thanks!


----------



## Fozzie3000 (Aug 19, 2008)

That really does look epic. With it being in manchester its on my doorstep.
Just a quick question, how long does it take to explore it all or is there much more thats just blocked off???
I've been to places like this before only to have my torch die on me for being down there too long. 

Never fun finding your way out of a place when its completely pitch black. Also what time in the day did you do this. Just dont want people calling the police on me...again.


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2008)

Fozzie3000 said:


> Also what time in the day did you do this. Just dont want people calling the police on me...again.



Please use PMs to get this kind of information.


----------



## Bunk3r (Aug 19, 2008)

^or just think for yourself.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 19, 2008)

Fozzie3000 said:


> my torch die on me for being down there too long.



Invest in a cheap wind up torch from either Aldi or Wilkinsons, then you've always got a spare torch. i've got an Aldi one, they're lifesavers.


----------



## ultrix (Aug 19, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Invest in a cheap wind up torch from either Aldi or Wilkinsons, then you've always got a spare torch. i've got an Aldi one, they're lifesavers.



I use the model from Wilkinsons. They are lifesavers. Phill.d has used it more than once to get out of somewhere. I also use it for work, it's useful for looking under desks etc. when tracing cables and PC connections.


----------



## FknSamuelBonney (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice pictures. Shouldn't this be in the 'Underground' section?

---
Sam, "Oops".


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2008)

FknSamuelBonney said:


> Nice pictures. Shouldn't this be in the 'Underground' section?



Good point


----------



## DJhooker (Sep 3, 2008)

this is still on the top of my list if anyone is up for it!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 3, 2008)

It's over-rated.

TnM


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> It's over-rated.



That depends on what you find interesting surely?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 3, 2008)

krela said:


> That depends on what you find interesting surely?



I suppose that's partly true. But in my opinion, the mystery of Cathedral Steps was better than the reality.

M


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2008)

See I'm the opposite, when it was first posted a number of years ago as a possibility I thought it would be empty and boring storage arches or something, to me a WW2 air raid shelter is extremely interesting.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 3, 2008)

krela said:


> See I'm the opposite, when it was first posted a number of years ago as a possibility I thought it would be empty and boring storage arches or something, to me a WW2 air raid shelter is extremely interesting.



I'm not saying it isn't intersting, it is, for about twenty minutes. The point I am trying to make, albeit badly, is that Cathedral Steps was talked about for so long and promised so much but the reality is it's a series of empty chambers, some have a few bits and pieces in them, most of them don't, there are a couple of signs and posters and then more chambers. And some toilets.

The place has been put on a pedestal, like some kind of benchmark which again, in my opinion, isn't deserved. There are more interesting places out there.

M


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> I'm not saying it isn't intersting, it is, for about twenty minutes. The point I am trying to make, albeit badly, is that Cathedral Steps was talked about for so long and promised so much but the reality is it's a series of empty chambers, some have a few bits and pieces in them, most of them don't, there are a couple of signs and posters and then more chambers. And some toilets.
> 
> The place has been put on a pedestal, like some kind of benchmark which again, in my opinion, isn't deserved. There are more interesting places out there.
> 
> M



Not if you find ww2 air raid shelters there isn't, apart from some of the london underground stuff.

Sorry, I don't judge things in pure UE terms, I couldn't give a toss about UE. I'm interested in specific subjects.


----------



## userscott (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the problem is only in the sense that, when SL and I first posted it, it was something big and it was something good. The access was immense and the repayment was excellent, truly a special site under the City of Manchester. Everybody had eagerly awaited seeing what was on the otherside of that door, and years of speculation was ended.

It's just that since you were about the 300th explorer to see them Mendo, it kind of lost its touch.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 4, 2008)

My aunty used to go in these during the war during the air raids. Plus others that she's mentioned in Manchester, but no one has had a look at the others. It just always seems to be the CS. I'll see if she has any old photo's of here when I'm up in Manc next week sometime. 

Although most of her stuff is now in Coventry, so may have to get in touch with my cousin instead. I know they did take pics of each other in there, to cheers themselves up she said, and to take their mind of the bombs going off above.

 Sal


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 4, 2008)

userscott said:


> I think the problem is only in the sense that, when SL and I first posted it, it was something big and it was something good. The access was immense and the repayment was excellent, truly a special site under the City of Manchester. Everybody had eagerly awaited seeing what was on the otherside of that door, and years of speculation was ended.
> 
> It's just that since you were about the 300th explorer to see them Mendo, it kind of lost its touch.



Couldn't agree more Scott.

M


----------



## Gibbo (Sep 5, 2008)

userscott said:


> I think the problem is only in the sense that, when SL and I first posted it, it was something big and it was something good. The access was immense and the repayment was excellent, truly a special site under the City of Manchester. Everybody had eagerly awaited seeing what was on the otherside of that door, and years of speculation was ended.



You sum it up perfectly. Everyone had spent so much time research and discussing the place, the explore was bound to be a bit of an anti-climax - especially as no streets had been found.

I remember being in Manchester than Sunday evening when you first went for it, I couldn't sleep that night wondering how you'd got on and couldn't wait for the first photos!


----------



## double-six (Sep 7, 2008)

I can understand what people say about this place being over-rated, but I still want to go and see it for myself as I've long had an interesting what lies beneath Manc town centre. Seeing it for yourself kinda brings it alive!


----------



## north star (Oct 8, 2008)

Fozzie3000 said:


> That really does look epic. With it being in manchester its on my doorstep.
> Just a quick question, how long does it take to explore it all or is there much more thats just blocked off???
> I've been to places like this before only to have my torch die on me for being down there too long.
> 
> Never fun finding your way out of a place when its completely pitch black. Also what time in the day did you do this. Just dont want people calling the police on me...again.



Its imense down there i visited it about 11 at night for that exact reason...


----------

